# The Abaco Club on Winding Bay now part of MVCI?



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Is the Abaco club now part of MVCI?  Didn't this used to be part of the RC at Abaco or am I just confused.

Says Opening in January 2013.

http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/bahamas.hotels.marriott-vacation-club-international/

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mhhmv-the-abaco-club-on-winding-bay/

I guess they are upgrading it and reflaging under MVCI.  Its not showing up on the my-vacationclub.com website yet.


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Is the Abaco club now part of MVCI?  Didn't this used to be part of the RC at Abaco or am I just confused.
> 
> Says Opening in January 2013.
> 
> ...



FT,

Interesting.  That would be a good addition to MVC but this may simply be Marriott (the hotel) managing Abaco, the former RC property.   I'd like to see it as an option, and will hope that we can access it.

Thanks for finding this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

GregT said:


> FT,
> 
> Interesting.  That would be a good addition to MVC but this may simply be Marriott (the hotel) managing Abaco, the former RC property.   I'd like to see it as an option, and will hope that we can access it.
> 
> ...



Greg,

You could be right but it does show the MVCI logo right on the property description.  Also, if you filter the Marriott.com hotel directory for MVCI locations only and select Bahamas, the Abaco Club is displayed.


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Greg,
> 
> You could be right but it does show the MVCI logo right on the property description.  Also, if you filter the Marriott.com hotel directory for MVCI locations only and select Bahamas, the Abaco Club is displayed.



Nice work FT, nice work!  I didn't focus on the logo -- okay now all we need is an announcement????

Best,

Greg


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 12, 2012)

1-, 2-, and 3-bedroom villas And there is a link to Ownership. I think you are on to something. Interesting i like the pics.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

So RC members lose access to go to Abaco with their RC points, but MCVI owners keep access to it with DC points? Can RC owners use their points to access MVCI properties?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

GregT said:


> Nice work FT, nice work!  I didn't focus on the logo -- okay now all we need is an announcement????
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Have a look at this view:

https://www.marriott.com/search/ref...tatus=added&vsDimValue=Marriott+Vacation+Club

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Have a look at this view:
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/search/ref...tatus=added&vsDimValue=Marriott+Vacation+Club
> 
> FT



Isn't Abaco still managed by RCC until January?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't Abaco still managed by RCC until January?



See the RC letter here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175113&highlight=ritz+carlton

After careful consideration, The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club has made the strategic business decision to remove The Ritz-Carlton brand from The Abaco Club at Winding Bay. The unforeseen deterioration of and uncertainty surrounding global economic conditions have not only rendered this location unsustainable from a business perspective, but have limited the prospects of any enhancements in the near term.


FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like you can still book it with DC points through 12/20.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/points_charts/rcdc_points_chart.pdf


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

So it wasn't good enough to be a RC any more but now with a few upgrades it is good enough for the Marriott Vacation Club?  Wow.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like the rates are between $200-$300 per night starting in January.

No discount codes seem to be loaded yet.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

I suspect this is an attempt to compete in the market with the Bahamas’ Huge New Baha Mar Resort. 

Baha Mar, is the largest single-phase resort development in the history of the Caribbean.  The 1,000-acre, $3.4 billion resort, gaming and entertainment complex, is slated to open in late 2014.

Marriott did not get in on the Baha Mar project.

Baha Mar will include Rosewood Hotels & Resorts, Morgans Hotel Group, Hyatt Hotels & Resorts, and a Casino Hotel, creating a total of 2,250 new rooms within four new hotels.

Baha Mar will include the largest convention center in The Bahamas, with 200,000 square feet of space, which can also double as a world-class entertainment venue and sports arena. Baha Mar's new 100,000 square-foot casino will be the largest in the Caribbean, and will be the only true gaming experience outside Las Vegas.


----------



## fluke (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow if this is as it seems this is a strange turn of events.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't think Marriott has any presense in the Bahamas except perhaps Abaco. They used to have the Nassau Marriott Resort & Crystal Palace Casino on Cable Beach. We actually stayed there in 1999 when hurricane Floyd hit the Bahamas. I don't think it was long after that when the property came under Wyndham management. I don't think the Abaco property would really allow them to compete against the new development or other large developments in the Bahamas like Atlantis. Marriott is small potatoes in the Bahamas.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> See the RC letter here:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175113&highlight=ritz+carlton
> 
> ...



Given the wording of that, I don't see why MVW would continue to manage it but under the MVCI brand. This is rather puzzling. Guess we need an official press release/announcement.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Given the wording of that, I don't see why MVW would continue to manage it but under the MVCI brand. This is rather puzzling. Guess we need an official press release/announcement.



It’s a rather isolated location that is not easy to get to and costs quite a bit to fly into Marsh Harbor even from MIA.

That remoteness attracted some but alienated others.  When the recession came in 2009 folks just pulled back from this property.  Also, consider that it has been through some wicked storms over the years.

Most trip advisor reviews complain about the mosquitos as well.  Guess those folks never been to the everglades in July.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like the Abaco property is a fire sale to whoever can buy into this site.  I just noticed that Inspirato also has some units at this site.

http://privateresidenceclubs.com/Bahamas-Residence-Clubs.html

Makes me wonder how the management team can keep up quality of service with all these different arrangements with its customers and end-users.

I guess I can't blame them for trying to keep the site viable and relevant.


----------



## suzannesimon (Sep 14, 2012)

Check the Non-Traditional Interval Ownership Board here on TUG.  There is mention on there that RC dropped Abaco because, as I recall, it didn't measure up to RC standards.  They dropped another RC Club as well for the same reason, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 14, 2012)

Even though the Marriott.com website shows The Abaco Club on Winding Bay in the Bahamas opening January 2013 as a Marriott Vacation club website, when I spoke to Owner Services yesterday they knew nothing about this and said they would have to contact the resort liaisons at the corporate office in Florida to find out the answer.
I will post any further update I receive.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 14, 2012)

bazzap said:


> Even though the Marriott.com website shows The Abaco Club on Winding Bay in the Bahamas opening January 2013 as a Marriott Vacation club website, when I spoke to Owner Services yesterday they knew nothing about this and said they would have to contact the resort liaisons at the corporate office in Florida to find out the answer.
> I will post any further update I receive.



It is my experience that Owner services are the last people to be informed about anything.  They usually find out more stuff from customers than from their own management.


----------



## ral (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if this property has been or will be added to the Trust? I don't understand how this property is part of the MVC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2012)

ral said:


> Does anyone know if this property has been or will be added to the Trust? I don't understand how this property is part of the MVC.



I doubt it will be added to the trust since none of the international properties have been added. Perhaps if they can get through any legal issues, it could be added to the trust. However if it truly is part of the MVCI Collection, then I could see it being added as an exchange property like the other Caribbean and international resorts. Currently it is only bookable through the Explorer Collection by those with Premier or Premier Plus status. If it is added as an exchange property, any owner could book it.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 15, 2012)

It’s interesting that only guest rooms accommodating 2 people max is what can be reserved any time after January 2013.  

The property fact sheet shows 1 floor 84 suites.

These are probably the 650-square feet cabanas that are located along the first fairway of the golf course and a walk from the beach.  Not the best location on the property if you want to be right on the beach.

The 2, 3, and 4-BR cottage units are probably not part of MVCI. 

The Marriott website also does NOT show this property as suitable for families.

Here is Marriott's description of the Cabanas:

The cabanas, which are dotted along the first fairway of the golf course and nestled in the dense tropical foliage of the beach gardens, offer a perfect oasis for beachgoers and golfers alike, perfectly located for a stroll onto the beach or the first tee. 

Octagonal in shape and 650 sq. ft in size
Vaulted ceilings
Luxurious Italian bedding
Kohler fixtures
Plasma screen television
Bose sound system
Marble topped wet bar
One king or two twin beds
Convertible twin sofa
Sitting area
Easy beach access


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 19, 2012)

The current RC Points chart for Abaco only goes through January 3rd 2013 and only shows Cabanas.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/points_charts/rcdc_points_chart.pdf


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 19, 2012)

Not sure when this occured but you can now reserve RC Luxury Properties at 12 months (via Phone) instead of the previous 6 months as long as you have Premier or Premier Plus status.

This only applies to the properties in the explorer Luxury Collection.  You can still access RC Vail directly from the my-vacationclub.com website at 13 months out.

Reservation Rules: Owners may request a reservation, based on availability, up to 12 months in advance of desired date of arrival. This program is ONLY offered to Owners who currently hold Premier or Premier PLUS status with The Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Program.


----------



## GregT (Sep 20, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Not sure when this occured but you can now reserve RC Luxury Properties at 12 months (via Phone) instead of the previous 6 months as long as you have Premier or Premier Plus status.
> 
> This only applies to the properties in the explorer Luxury Collection.  You can still access RC Vail directly from the my-vacationclub.com website at 13 months out.
> 
> Reservation Rules: Owners may request a reservation, based on availability, up to 12 months in advance of desired date of arrival. This program is ONLY offered to Owners who currently hold Premier or Premier PLUS status with The Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Program.



That's good news and a positive for the club.  I'll confirm that it works with good old legacy points (and not because you have Trust points) but that's a good development.

Thanks for posting this!

Best,

Greg


----------



## fluke (Sep 20, 2012)

GregT said:


> That's good news and a positive for the club.  I'll confirm that it works with good old legacy points (and not because you have Trust points) but that's a good development.
> 
> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> ...



The 12 month advance reservation was reported originally around the time we found the RC club properties had been reduced in point values earlier this summer (I think by RAL?).

I made a 2 week reservation for July/August 2013 at RC San Francisco almost a month ago.  I went on the waitlist on a Sunday and the reservation came through on the Friday.  Normal waitlist rules apply for the RC properties.


----------

